# Just finished one of the Guardians



## 69ProCuda (Sep 20, 2008)

I was going for rotting rag tag look, so I used burlap with a open mesh. I'm delighted with the results and can't believe how easy these MM creatures are to make. I also wanted something that was slim and not too tall hoping for a more realistic effect. Feed back is as alway welcomed. Keven


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Not getting a picture, but maybe that's just my computer.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

WOW!!!!! Very nice!! You certainly nailed the realistic effect!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Excellent! Love the hands crossed over the sword.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Spooky1 said:


> Not getting a picture, but maybe that's just my computer.


I'm not getting the picture either. Maybe we can't see because we don't believe.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

HalloweenZombie said:


> I'm not getting the picture either. Maybe we can't see because we don't believe.


lol. Maybe we need to clap our hands and believe we'll see the picture.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I see it fine..Most excellent!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Just looked at the link to the picture - it's posted as an attachment at Halloween Forum which you need to be logged over there to see.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

I can't see it, either....nor do I see a link.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Aelwyn said:


> I can't see it, either....nor do I see a link.


http://www.halloweenforum.com/attac...54d1224346294-one-guardians-done-100_0387.jpg


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Terrormaster said:


> http://www.halloweenforum.com/attac...54d1224346294-one-guardians-done-100_0387.jpg


Thanks! 

And yeah, that's AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

69ProCuda - please use a link that does not require members to log in.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Wow!!!!! Love It!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

So we have to be members at HalloweenForum to see it?


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

That's really cool!!


----------



## 69ProCuda (Sep 20, 2008)

Sorry folks I didn't realize that you had to be logged in to see the photos and my son had my memory card when I posted the link. I've updated my website to include the photos http://www.frightoncemetery.com/photopage.html
Keven


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

nice reaper cuda..
great job


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

THAT'S more like it! Very cool! The Sinister Sentinel.

are you going to leave him grey like that or play with the shading?


----------



## trexmgd (Sep 16, 2007)

F'n Awesome... Is there anything under the hood (skull, etc) or just empty space?

Got any more shots? During the build?


----------

